# Steve Nash to lead squad in China Exb. Game



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Steve Nash, Carmelo Anthony and Greg Oden will be on a team of NBA players that will travel to China this month for an exhibition game against Yao Ming and the Chinese national team.
> 
> Baron Davis, Leandro Barbosa and Derek Fisher also will play in the Sept. 14 game in Beijing that will raise money for the Special Olympics, the China Hope Project and the Chi Heng Foundation, which benefits Chinese orphans with AIDS.
> 
> ...


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/basketball/nba/09/01/bc.bkn.chinaexhibition.ap/index.html

I hope they televise it, I want to watch that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Me too. I hope he doesn't get hurt though. Or we'll probably have 2 lotto picks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash once again shows why he is the man.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4sjX5U-nbk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n4sjX5U-nbk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash was on both teams!?! He is too good!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

No, both teams switched jersey colors half way through the game. =p

Also: Alando Tucker hit the mid range jumper! Woo!


----------

